
The Ideal of a 10x Developer Should Not Be Upheld - nbrempel
https://nrempel.com/the-ideal-of-a-10x-developer-should-not-be-upheld/
======
kgraves
A well written article with most of the points I agree with about the 10x
developer myth. But I am completely lost on the last point that the OP made
about another myth this time on 'diversity'.

> Most importantly, putting the 10x developer on a pedestal is especially
> damaging to people from underrepresented groups. To self-identify as a 10x
> developer who deserves to be praised and left alone to work, you have
> privilege granted by being a member of the dominant culture.

Disagree. Let's assume that the 10x developer myth is true, are you saying
that all other 'minority' groups cannot also be 10x developers? I am pretty
sure that the opposite can also be true in some companies given this
assumption of this myth being true.

> ...By celebrating the 10x developer, you are upholding an ideal of a white
> cis-male developer propagated by Silicon Valley...

Bitch please, every time we associate popular ideas such as this being
exclusive to white cis-males to antagonise other races is just as harmful and
doesn't help your argument at all. I think this patronizes other developers
from 'minority groups' into believing that they cannot be competitive with
their white counter-parts due to their race. There is a reason why Silicon
Valley invented the diversity myth.

